# I've been looking for years?



## Officelover (Jan 12, 2014)

I've been trying to find this one for a very long time, but I've had no luck. I believe it's on Dimensions, though I could be wrong.

The story is basically about a college student doing a report on feedees. He puts out an ad and gets a response and thinks that the raven-haired girl who responds is going to be his feedee. However, she says that he has to be one to know one, so she locks him in her house (Victorian, I believe-the weird details you remember) and feeds him until he's large enough to the point where he can't walk to the open door. They both laugh at the end.

Thank you very much!


----------



## RayJay25101956 (Jan 12, 2014)

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/femalefeeder.html


----------



## JP. (Jan 13, 2014)

I believe it's this one:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/femalefeeder.html

Wanted: Female Feeder, one of my faves also.


----------



## Officelover (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you so much guys! I've been a longtime observer of the site and always frowned upon not using the search tool, but I've never had much (well, any) luck finding this gem. 

I'm so glad to be a part of this community! Thanks again.


----------



## JP. (Jan 14, 2014)

Glad to help.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Feb 2, 2014)

This was one of the first stories I read when I first discovered the Dimensions website. It's still one of my favorites.


----------

